# Incra Offset Router Table Top Detailed Dimensions (27" x 43")



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm looking for detailed dimensions on the Incra 27" x 43" Offset Router Table Top. Specifically, this is what I'd like to know:

1) Front of table to front of insert plate
2) Side to insert plate left/right
3) Hole positions for mounting positioner at back as well as hole diameter
4) Thickness of the top
5) Depth of lip (from top to lip) for insert plate to rest on
6) Lip internal dimensions

If someone that has this top could help me out I'd greatly appreciate it. I'm designing a router cabinet around the top but have not decided if I'm going to purchase the top or make it myself. In any case, I'd like to design around it with proper dimensions so I can plan accordingly, regardless of how I choose to go about obtaining the top in the future.

Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I contacted Incra and they provided me the following drawings which pretty much answered all my questions. Great people.


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I am new to lumber Jocks and am very impressed with all the help out there Thank you very much


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

Matt,
Thank you for sending these drawings the only problem I am having is the measurements for some reason the measurements were unreadable I tried enlarging with no luck. I emailed Incra they sent me the instructions which shows me where to put the positioner as a matter of fact they suggested making the table longer to avoid the positioner hanging off the rear. I can I think figure where to put the positioner but can you please send me the measurements on the left in drawing 2 so I know where to put the router cut out and the miter slot. Sorry to be a pain, but I want this to be right.

Thank you
Bob


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Bob,
Apologies but I didn't realize that the upload resized the images. Here are larger versions:

Plate Opening

Table Top

I'm almost done with the SketchUp model for my design which does exactly as you suggested, extends the table so the positioner doesn't hang off and also extends its width a little bit to accommodate the 32" width of the fence.


----------



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

Matt
Again Thank you so much you made my day, would love to see the sketchup when done

Bob


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

No problem Bob, glad to help. I'll post the SketchUp file when I'm done for you.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Bob,
Apologies that this is so late but I finally got around to finishing the SketchUp file if you're still interested. You can download it (along with a cut list, cut layout diagrams, and the detailed Incra drawings here: http://www.reintroducing.com/apnw/router-table.zip ). A few things to note:

1) The opening from the side where the router will go will have plexiglass in the "frame and panel" door. I didn't bother to put the glass into the frame but that would be the panel material, dadoed into the frame.
2) I also did not bother to add the 4" locking casters that will go on each corner in the model.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. Again, sorry this came two months after the fact, hopefully you can still find it useful.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

So is she making shavings yet?

I would like to see what you built.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Brad, I just finished the SketchUp model yesterday and I'm not that fast  I'm hoping to have it built in the next month or two but I'm also building a toddler bed for my 2.5 year old before my second girl arrives in November so I'm not optimistic about it.


----------



## nightdeath4223 (Sep 21, 2014)

> Bob,
> Apologies that this is so late but I finally got around to finishing the SketchUp file if you re still interested. You can download it (along with a cut list, cut layout diagrams, and the detailed Incra drawings here: http://www.reintroducing.com/apnw/router-table.zip ). A few things to note:
> 
> 1) The opening from the side where the router will go will have plexiglass in the "frame and panel" door. I didn t bother to put the glass into the frame but that would be the panel material, dadoed into the frame.
> ...


This is very close to what I was hoping to do for my router table. I was hoping to build one like the down to earth woodworking guy. But he did not produce any plans. Here is the video


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

If you keep your eyes peeled, every once in a while the Incra adapter plate will go up for sale. They no longer carry\mfg it.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

